# Happy Frog Fruit & Flower granular 5-8-4 useage



## burner (Jun 12, 2011)

I was at my local horticulture store yesterday (favorite store ever) and picked some of this stuff up for my outdoor fruit and veggie garden as well as my outdoor herb.

Never did an outdoor garden before and this is my first run of herb outdoor as well. So, the package states for established row planting feed 2-3 cups per ten square feet of planting area top dressing monthly.

For my herb that's in 4-1/2 gallon pots i'd be feeding by plant height which is pretty much 1/2-3/4 cup monthly. Is that all i'm going to need to do? Or would you recommend feeding more frequently? 

Soil in the pots if FF Happy Frog mixed with some soil from a local farm called black gold . Garden soil a mixture of existing soil and the local farm stuff.

The 2nd to last pic is bagseed from really good smoke last month, she's a girl! Showed her hairs 2 weeks ago. The last pic is California Hash, topped her and took 5 more clones before putting her outside a few weeks ago.


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jun 12, 2011)

way to go, but are you letting the outdoor plants grow through the drain holes in the containers down to real soil?  just looked like some small containers is all.


----------



## burner (Jun 12, 2011)

Wasn't planning on letting the roots grow thru, they're about 4-1/2 gallons...dunno if I'll have to transplant eventually I guess I'll find out


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Jun 12, 2011)

me eyes are getting ancient, i thought they were only like 1 gal pots or something...

sorry buddy.  they looked darn healthy and happy.


----------



## burner (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks they're loving the sun for sure. Fed everything today and it just rained ...good timing


----------



## burner (Jun 13, 2011)

Anybody else use this to feed? Is once a month typically enough?


----------



## DonConSemillas (Jun 14, 2011)

You can try to put the pots in the ground a little, so the sun doesnt hit them directly ( its bad for the plants ) if they get strong sun.

For the feed, i recommend 3 times a week, 1 week pause, and so on. This is how I use it and it goes pretty good.

How old are they and when do you plan on getting them in flowering stage?


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 14, 2011)

i dont know about your fertz, but i feed every watering.


----------



## Rosebud (Jun 14, 2011)

I like your tomato too. Everything looks good. I use liquid ferts so am no help, sorry.Follow the label for tomato's is a good idea.


----------



## leafminer (Jun 14, 2011)

It's a pretty close ratio to what I use (MG Bloom, 15-30-15) I think it will be fine.


----------



## burner (Jun 15, 2011)

Doncon - I may try and sink the pots or wrap them, the garden gets about 9-10 hours or direct sun. I don't know about feeding 3 times a week tho? I've only had to water them once myself. I let the rain take care of the rest. They're about 2 months old, and have been outside for about a month.

dman - Do you use liquid fertz outside? Is that why you you're feeding every watering?

Rosebud - Thanks  I am very pleased with the garden so far, it's a lot of fun. After buying our house 2 years ago I finally had some spare time to throw something together. Can't wait to start eating some fruits and veggies from it

Leafminer - I almost bought the 15-30-15, I was torn between that and the 20-20-20 liquid stuff...it was cheap, like $5. Ended up at the horticulture store though and got the happy frog

Happy smoking everyone, thanks for the input....off to work


----------



## burner (Jun 17, 2011)

Off topic a little, but apparently my dog loves the smell of the fertilizer...I noticed last week when I fed them she was all over trying to get a whiff. I fed the rest of the garden today, came inside and left her out back. Came out 15 min later...she hopped my garden fence and was sniffing around all the plants. She didn't do much damage..stomped on 2 peppers, but I think they'll be fine. She saw I was pissed when I came out and she hopped right back over. :angrywife:


----------



## Doja (Jun 19, 2011)

Hopefully your dog doesnt chew up your veggies. My little chihuahua one night was sick and i brought in my clone inside at night. i woke up to the site of him throwing up while still trying to eat the rest of my clone. i was so pissed with him but he was so sick so i quickly forgave him and left it at that. Dogs are a mans best friend but sometimes can do things that we just dont understand. Hopefully all goes well with your garden.


----------



## burner (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah i've been on her to stay out ever since I made the garden and she didn't have an interest in it until I fed everything. Now that it rained and i've watered the food is in the ground and she hasn't really gone near it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 21, 2011)

burner said:
			
		

> I was at my local horticulture store yesterday (favorite store ever) and picked some of this stuff up for my outdoor fruit and veggie garden as well as my outdoor herb.
> 
> Never did an outdoor garden before and this is my first run of herb outdoor as well. So, the package states for established row planting feed 2-3 cups per ten square feet of planting area top dressing monthly.
> 
> ...



I would recommend starting out at a low dose and working up.  You cannot really go by the height of the plant--you need to go by the surface area, like it says on the package.  If it says 2-3 cups for 10 sq ft, you are going to want probably 1/10 or less of 2-3 cups (as most 5 gal containers have approx 1 sq ft surface area).  However, you are most likely going to want to use far less than it says.  When you use this on the ground, it will be diluted by greater amounts of water and have the entire ground to disburse.  In a container you are, well, contained.  The nutrients are only going to be diluted so much.


----------



## burner (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks THG...I fed them on the 12th, 1/2 cup in each pot...I haven't noticed any problem yet. Not too familiar with organics though...it's my understanding that's it's either really hard to burn or you can't burn at all using them?

Fed the rest of the garden what the bag said...actually probably a little less because it really wasn't enough. Gonna have to pick up another bag next month or possibly something just as good in a larger amount....any suggestions?


----------



## ftw2012 (Jun 22, 2011)

If i were you i would get the happy frog tomato and veggie  its got a ratio of 7-4-5 which will be better for the summer time vegative growth and save your 5-8-4 fruit and flower fert for this fall when your girls begin to flower..i anyone else agree?


----------



## burner (Jun 22, 2011)

Not a bad idea man...they have both at the store and I need to get more in 2 weeks so maybe i'll pick that up


----------

